# Anyone use Himalayan Dog Chews?



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck rates them a "meh". Boulder Dog baked bison caps, actually anything by that company or Polka Dot Dog have been hits.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

"Meh" rating from Maizie as well  She prefers bully sticks and cow ears.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Well I gotta say Molly loved it................but they are way too expensive, and don't last as long as a bully stick or buffalo ear at 1/3 the cost!


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Thank you Mfmst and zooeysmom! I actually didn't know what to do when I saw it needed to be put in the micro .... I gave it to him. Let him eat half and then diverted him so we could take the other half away for now. haha. Strange treat. lol

Kinda wish I didn't give it to him so late in the evening ... hope he doesn't wake up in the middle of the night with a tummy ache. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Well I gotta say Molly loved it................but they are way too expensive, and don't last as long as a bully stick or buffalo ear at 1/3 the cost!


Thanks ... actually Toby has slowed way down on his bully stick. Wanted to give him something different for a change. Not so sure I'll buy them again after this. lol


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I only microwave them when they get too small. Willow loves them and bully sticks.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle is actively repelled. She licked it once, got a weird look on her face, and backed far away. If I bring it out, she will run to the other side of the room. She likes bully sticks.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Hans loves them, and he's not a big chewer so they last a long time for him. I buy the big ones and they last him a week or so. They are expensive, but I wait until jet.com or doggyloot has them on sale. The biggest challenge is making sure he doesn't take them outside and lose them...they are too expensive to waste.

Oh, and I only microwave it when he's chewed it down to a small piece.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My girls acted like "why would I care about your rock?"


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Mochi would chew on them, but seemed to loose interest quickly as they are hard as rocks to her. I threw them out after I noticed she had just managed to break a sliver off and I didn't like the sharp edge or the possibility of her breaking a tooth. Never tried them on Chuui. Both are in love with bully sticks so we stick to those, even though 12in bully sticks run around $5.75 each at our store. I buy 8 or 10 at a time and I think they last us about 2 weeks.:argh:


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Both of my dogs would only eat them if they were microwaved. I would occasionally buy the small size, nuke them until they puffed up - you have to watch the microwave closely, then let them cool off before handing them over to the pups. Not sure they're worth it, unless you or your dog wants the variety.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Both my dogs like them. They especially like to crunch the last little piece after it's been nuked. They like bully sticks, too, but both our dogs are heavy chewers, so even the large size bullies and chews don't last long for them. Since they're so expensive, we don't offer either one very often.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

FireStorm said:


> Hans loves them, and he's not a big chewer so they last a long time for him. I buy the big ones and they last him a week or so. They are expensive, but I wait until jet.com or doggyloot has them on sale. The biggest challenge is making sure he doesn't take them outside and lose them...they are too expensive to waste.
> 
> Oh, and I only microwave it when he's chewed it down to a small piece.


Thanks FireStorm! wow,..the piece I had given to Toby was too Thick...so hard...
I gave it to Toby at first without microwaving...was way too hard and he didn't care much for it. After microwaving it ...and it ballooned up like angel hair candy...then he ate it...and he liked it..finished it up when I got home today.

Maybe he might like the flatter piece before microwaving. I'll have to check it out next time I give him one.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Tiny Poodles said:


> My girls acted like "why would I care about your rock?"


:laugh::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Too funny...yeah...same here. lol


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

BrooklynBonnie said:


> Mochi would chew on them, but seemed to loose interest quickly as they are hard as rocks to her. I threw them out after I noticed she had just managed to break a sliver off and I didn't like the sharp edge or the possibility of her breaking a tooth. Never tried them on Chuui. Both are in love with bully sticks so we stick to those, even though 12in bully sticks run around $5.75 each at our store. I buy 8 or 10 at a time and I think they last us about 2 weeks.:argh:


Thanks BrooklynBonnie! Toby hasn't been very interested in his bully sticks lately. (They WERE his favorite) Was looking for other options...wow...thats alot of $ on bully sticks!! ( :listen: I know I SPEND to much spoiling Toby)


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

JudyD said:


> Both my dogs like them. They especially like to crunch the last little piece after it's been nuked. They like bully sticks, too, but both our dogs are heavy chewers, so even the large size bullies and chews don't last long for them. Since they're so expensive, we don't offer either one very often.


Thank you JudyD...You say your dogs are heavy chewers-What do you give your dogs to chew the most :questionmark:--(if you don't mind me asking:bashful


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

My pupper (a small heeler-x) loves them. My parents spoo-x doesn't see the appeal. I only use them when I get them as freebies because they are kind of expensive for how long they last. 

I like water buffalo horns and venison hooves for heavy-duty chewing. But again, my parents spoo-x doesn't go for them, but my dog does. They both also likes frozen raw bones, dried beef trachea, and various antlers/hooves/tracheas from other animals. The hooves/horns aren't quite as expensive so it's not a huge loss if your dog doesn't like them.


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

Guess I have the only hoovers here!! Mine love Himalayan cheese, and it keeps their teeth nice and clean. They LOVE hooves, but I only feel comfortable letting them gather the fresh ones on the ground after hoof-trimming...the ones in the stores are too brittle and they break shards off. I get them bison ears when I go to the city, and bullies but they chew them up in one sitting, so they're pretty expensive. What do you guys think about sticks? My two are always trying to bring sticks inside to finish chewing. I usually throw them away or into the fireplace because I don't know, is poplar and birch bark bad for them? They are never sick, but maybe that's because I take away their sticks, lol.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Poodlemanic said:


> Guess I have the only hoovers here!! Mine love Himalayan cheese, and it keeps their teeth nice and clean. They LOVE hooves, but I only feel comfortable letting them gather the fresh ones on the ground after hoof-trimming...the ones in the stores are too brittle and they break shards off. I get them bison ears when I go to the city, and bullies but they chew them up in one sitting, so they're pretty expensive. What do you guys think about sticks? My two are always trying to bring sticks inside to finish chewing. I usually throw them away or into the fireplace because I don't know, is poplar and birch bark bad for them? They are never sick, but maybe that's because I take away their sticks, lol.


Good question Poodlemanic...I always wonder if letting Toby eat a few sticks is good. ?? He has been eating lots of grass (holes in the yard) and sticks of late. For over a month I'd say. Sometimes he just chews/breaks them but doesn't always eat them.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Myleen said:


> Thank you JudyD...You say your dogs are heavy chewers-What do you give your dogs to chew the most :questionmark:--(if you don't mind me asking:bashful


They have several Nylabones that they chew on every day. I replace the bones when they get rough and little pieces start to shred off. Blue loves to chew and squeak Kong tennis balls, but he doesn't destroy them. Jazz rarely bothers with them, but when she does, she rips the yellow cover off and tears up the rubber underneath. The only toy I've found besides Nylabones that Jazz can't destroy is the Starmark Everlasting Treat Ball. We've had it for several years--there's not a tooth mark on it.


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh Myleen yes, and grass! I forgot about that. They particularly enjoy the long grass that grows along the fenceline. I haven't noticed them throwing it up after, but they sure love eating it, especially my male. They also have a huge hole they dug in the middle of the yard. We keep trying to fill it, and they just keep re-digging it. They nibble on grass roots out of the hole, but they also really seem to love just digging it. My husband told me recently he filled the hole with rocks, and they seem to be leaving it alone. As soon as they lose interest, maybe when we start getting hard frosts, we'll tamp it down with soil and plant grass seed to come up in the spring. Crazy dogs!


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

I think the problem with chewing sticks is if they get a splinter stuck in their mouths. We have monterey pine in our garden with the huge pine cones. My boy loves chewing those up once they've opened up. He doesn't swallow any of them and hasn't had any adverse effects but boy does he make a mess with all the little bits.

I did buy him an Anco root to chew on but hes not impressed by that at all.

I tried making my own himalayan dog chews by hydrating but I just couldn't get them as dense and hard as the real thing. He did enjoy them though.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Poodlemanic said:


> Oh Myleen yes, and grass! I forgot about that. They particularly enjoy the long grass that grows along the fenceline. I haven't noticed them throwing it up after, but they sure love eating it, especially my male. They also have a huge hole they dug in the middle of the yard. We keep trying to fill it, and they just keep re-digging it. They nibble on grass roots out of the hole, but they also really seem to love just digging it. My husband told me recently he filled the hole with rocks, and they seem to be leaving it alone. As soon as they lose interest, maybe when we start getting hard frosts, we'll tamp it down with soil and plant grass seed to come up in the spring. Crazy dogs!


haha....just like Toby!! Fiber. lol.... holes all over the place, we cover them up so they don't get bigger, distract him.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Feed these with caution. They can crack teeth and break off into slivers. Ari likes to throw her bones around the house, and she shattered a couple of Himalayan chews. That wasn't enough to make me stop buying them.... but finding a sliver of metal inside one of them was. It caught on fire when I microwaved it for only a couple seconds, so I dissected it afterwards and there was a small sliver of metal. They are made overseas so the qc is sketchy. If you feed them, supervise your dog closely.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Bought some wasn't to happy on how hard they were ... threw them away.

Thanks for the insite!


----------

